

 my first app, 'Reloved', mobile shopping for women. How to improve it? - faisalkhalid80
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/reloved/id734824098?ls=1&mt=8

======
JosephBrown
\- I like your icon.

\- Maybe change the tint color of your app to match the orange from the icon
and screenshot backgrounds.

\- I would get rid of the status bar in the first screenshot.

\- I would change "If you're a woman, living in London, in your 20s or 30s" to
just "If you're a Londoner with too many dresses"

\- Is the designer description provided by the user, or automatically
generated by the app? This would be a cool feature.

\- The font of the item and designer description doesn't go well with the look
of the rest of the app.

Great first app!

------
faisalkhalid80
My first app :) Reloved, an app to help women find, buy and sell gently used
fashion items.

Would appreciate feedback on:

1\. How can I make it better? 2\. How do I acquire users?

Thanks!

